# My latest humi build.



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

This is for a fellow BOTL in Florida. He was patient with me through some tough times this summer so I really wanted to make him something special. Here's the results.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Beautiful humidor! Holy cow that this is gorgeous!


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

Well I'm speechless!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Just wow...very nice!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful work as always, Bill! And, again...that divider system in the bottom is ingenious. 

When are you going to finish that cabinet in your avatar? I want to see pictures of that one!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, that's beautiful! You are very talented...


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

marked said:


> Beautiful work as always, Bill! And, again...that divider system in the bottom is ingenious.
> 
> When are you going to finish that cabinet in your avatar? I want to see pictures of that one!


Thanks very much everyone. Unfortunately that humi has to be built at my place of business. I did have 4 employees to do the other stuff around the shop. It's now just me doing fabrication and another installer doing wiring. I've been working my arse off here, by the time I get done with the biz end of things and build the systems I do, there's no time left in the day. I don't know if you guys have ever seen what I do for a living but here's a sample. I really wish I could just put a couple weeks straigh into it and get it done. At least I have a small shop at home to do the desktops. I'd go nuts if I couldn't do them.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

What are those? W7s?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bill you are are the Master to the masters, I am in awe of everything you build. very Beautiful bro!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Its just amazing what some people can do.


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

My jaw literally drops whenever you post a new pic of a finished product. That's amazing.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok... so when can we put some DigiDesigns in a 1000ct?

Great work as always, on both projects.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

It is good to see that craftsmanship has not died out completely in America.


----------



## Peter584 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thta's the best looking humidor I've ever seen


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome humi, one of the best i've seen. lot of nice detail!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> This is for a fellow BOTL in Florida. He was patient with me through some tough times this summer so I really wanted to make him something special. Here's the results.


Wow that's awesome!:tea::tea::tea::tea::tea:


----------



## rudeJARHEAD (Jul 12, 2009)

All that comes to mind is WOW! Remarkable craftmanship


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

ckay said:


> What are those? W7s?


 Thanks again everyone very much.

As far as the speakers go, they are JBL GTI's. I've never cared for the sound of the W-7. They have an underlying rattle in them. They do look alot alike though.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Wait...is that Jesus?! A sighting! Holy humidor!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I will say, if I could sit and discuss wood working with one person, it would be Jesus. I hear he was quite the carpenter.:nod: 
Burls have many faces.:biggrin:


----------



## TheFreakShow (Jul 13, 2010)

That is absolutely beautiful!!! I am always in awe of people like you that can do the really nice detail work. :bowdown:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> I will say, if I could sit and discuss wood working with one person, it would be Jesus. I hear he was quite the carpenter.:nod:
> Burls have many faces.:biggrin:


:amen:

Now that's a sanctified humidor...


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Seriozusly nice work... the divider system intrigues me.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

You can use as many or as few of the tiles you want and configure them any way that lines up with the grooves. The grooves also double as air flow chanels around the cigars. I'm always looking for ways to make my humidors stand alone, (or at least in good company:biggrin
As far as larger humidors go, right now I'm limited to smaller stuff due to space limitations. I could build as large as an end table size. Any bigger and there's no room for me in the shop.:biglaugh:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> You can use as many or as few of the tiles you want and configure them any way that lines up with the grooves. The grooves also double as air flow chanels around the cigars. I'm always looking for ways to make my humidors stand alone, (or at least in good company:biggrin
> As far as larger humidors go, right now I'm limited to smaller stuff due to space limitations. I could build as large as an end table size. Any bigger and there's no room for me in the shop.:biglaugh:


It's beautiful work, Bill. I can't say I have ever seen the tile thing before; it looks very interesting. Love it.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Bill, I think you should try to patent that divider idea. Not sure if that's possible, or even worth the trouble, but it really is ingenious.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually I've attempted to patent some of my techniques in car audio. It was a lot of work and money to find out it could be slightly changed and knocked off. In this case the dado's and grooves are a common use in wood working so it would be just about impossible. Hopefully when others catch on, it will be looked as a knock off of my work. The reason I did it was because of my own humi I built. I had put 2 fixed dividers in it to find they were in the wrong place. This caused me to re-think the whole divider issue.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

I really like the idea. Do you have a site or another form of access that displays all of your work?


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

MATADOR said:


> I really like the idea. Do you have a site or another form of access that displays all of your work?


Humidor Minister


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

The dividors are really cool.


----------



## Krioni (Oct 29, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

The woodworking and attention to detail are exceptional. I need to show this to my friend's dad, just as an example of fine woodworking. He does woodworking in his home shop now that he's retired, mostly turnings lately, but he appreciates fine craftsmanship. The divider system is a stroke of genius. At the same time it manages to be so obvious (why didn't anyone else think of it?) and so revolutionary. Seriously, my hat is off to you.


----------



## Johnisnotcool (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow that is beautiful!!! I just want you to know if you ever need somebody to talk to or something I can be a very patient man!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

marked said:


> Humidor Minister


Thanks very much and thanks for posting my link. I've started 2 more last weekend. This the first time I've done the sides in a burl. These should be very interesting.


----------



## A. Brodie (Nov 17, 2010)

your work is simply incredible.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Work of art...


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

What craftsmanship. Great job. I do a bit of woodworking as a hobby, but you are in a different league altogether. Wow.:clap2:


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Bill

My heart belongs to Ed and his humidors, but I think you are trying to woo me. LOL
Absolutely stunning. I am melting. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

As always....beautiful....

Ya'all ought to check out Bill's website and see some of the segmented turning he does. Or, check out _this link_ for Incra tools....

There's a reason Bill is a winner in a "Fine Woodworking" contest.... "Fine Woodworking" is a premium woodworkers publication - magazine.

Bill don't know this.... but, his work is what inspired me to get in to this in the first place.... He frequents a woodworking forum and when I saw his humidors.... I knew what I it was I wanted to do.... A fella can only make so many jewelry boxes before you run out of girls to give 'em to....

Thanks Bill for the inspiring work! Simply stated - Second to None!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm a big fan of segmented turning. I once knew this female gymnast and ......................................................................................................................
This is what you are speaking of? Right?

LOL Jerry


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

WaxingMoon said:


> As always....beautiful....
> 
> Ya'all ought to check out Bill's website and see some of the segmented turning he does. Or, check out _this link_ for Incra tools....
> 
> ...


Ed, you are too kind my friend. I hope someday we can sit and enjoy a couple cigars and shoot the chit.
Now Ed has become an inspiration to me as well. Sometimes it just works out that way in the wood working world. The people in wood working are a lot like cigar smokers. Good people in every way.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

veteranvmb said:


> I'm a big fan of segmented turning. I once knew this female gymnast and ......................................................................................................................
> This is what you are speaking of? Right?
> 
> LOL Jerry


 Actuallt a little more in this direction.:mrgreen:


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Humidor Minister said:


> Actuallt a little more in this direction.:mrgreen:


 Wow, Im speechless. Beautiful

Jerry


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

veteranvmb said:


> I'm a big fan of segmented turning. I once knew this female gymnast and ......................................................................................................................
> This is what you are speaking of? Right?
> 
> LOL Jerry


Even if it isn't you need to finish the story,,,with pictures if possible. oke:


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Beautiful humi! I am claro with envy!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

veteranvmb said:


> Bill
> 
> My heart belongs to Ed and his humidors, but I think you are trying to woo me. LOL
> Absolutely stunning. I am melting.
> ...


Ed and I are good friends. He's a very talented wood worker as well. I always look forward to seeing his humidors.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Humidor Minister said:


> Ed and I are good friends. He's a very talented wood worker as well. I always look forward to seeing his humidors.


Indeed, we are.... One day, Bill & I are going to sit down and have a smoke and see what we can come up with.... :banana:


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

Incredible. I hope, one day, I will have the money to have a custom humidor made.


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

Absolutely awesome. That is one skill that I wish I had. 

BV


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful work!


----------

